# string quartet work in progress~



## Swosh

:lol: old classical style


----------



## Swosh

little update on an ending~


----------



## KjellPrytz

A most appealing piece. I enjoyed it. Classical in all respect. You may increase variation to get it more modern, e.g. letting the theme appear in the cello, sometimes letting just a couple or single instrument playing. Just a personal view from an amateur composer.
Well done.

Cheers,
Kjell


----------



## Captainnumber36

Great! Perhaps it could be more original, if that's a goal of yours.


----------

